# apply plastisol transfer or vinyl to tshirt first



## mombgb (Aug 10, 2008)

We're having some custom plastisol transfers made for a some tshirts we're doing for a soccer team. They've also requested name and number in vinyl on the back of the t's. What would you put on first? Or, does it matter?


----------



## CVL Ink (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont think it matters, esp. if one is on the front and one is on the back.


----------



## mombgb (Aug 10, 2008)

I didn't think it did but I thought I'd ask!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would do my vinyl first because it might be less messy. You would have to take more precautions otherwise to prevent ghosting of the plastisol.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

splathead said:


> I would do my vinyl first because it might be less messy. You would have to take more precautions otherwise to prevent ghosting of the plastisol.


I agree with Joe simply because of the longer dwell time with vinyl.


----------



## mombgb (Aug 10, 2008)

That makes sense.Thanks everyone for your help


----------

